# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  4ο ATLAS Challenge - Videos

## Polyneikos

To πρώτο βίντεο του 4ου Atlas Challenge, Μax Rep Squat (Highlights)
[Full Screen - 1080 Ηigh Definition)

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολλά κιλά, τρομεροί αθλητές! Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Εντυπωσιακοί όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες και φαίνεται πως το απόλαυσαν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Φοβερό κλίμα....τιτάνες οι αθλητές!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μax Rep Bench Press (Highlights)
[Full Screen - 1080 Ηigh Definition)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μax Rep Deadlift (Highlights)*
[Full Screen - 1080 Ηigh Definition)

----------


## Polyneikos

*4o Atlas Challenge 2015 - Squat Power Reps -80*

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Η τελευταία συμμετοχή στις επαναλήψεις όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## Polyneikos

*4o Atlas Challenge 2015 - Squat Power Reps -90 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*4o Atlas Challenge 2015 - Squat Power Reps -100*

----------


## Polyneikos

*4o Atlas Challenge 2015 - Squat Power Reps +100*

----------


## NASSER

Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσίαση και για τον κόπο σου!!! Ξέρω και αναγνωρίζω πως θέλει αρκετό χρόνο και κόπο μέχρι να αναρτηθούν τα βίντεο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*4o Atlas Challenge 2015 - Bench Press Power Reps -80*

----------

